# Livery Yards South West Edinburgh



## Catherineislay (29 May 2013)

Hi,

I need to move my horse to Edinburgh within the next couple months. My flat is in central Edinburgh but I will be working near Murrayfield Rugby Stadium, so a livery yard somewhere between the west and the south of Edinburgh would be prefect.

I would preferably like flexi-livery but part or full livery could also be an option. An outdoor school, hacking and most importantly, year round turnout is essential.

Does anyone know anywhere friendly that fits my needs?

Thanks,
Catherine (and Bonnie)


----------



## JenTaz (31 May 2013)

I think the only place that you will get that is out that direction will be Pentland Livery, sorry can't really think of anywhere else that side, lots of good yards closer towards east lothian, Dalkieth and Gorebridge but depends if that is too far for you to travel


----------



## Catherineislay (31 May 2013)

Thanks! I had a look at Pentlands and it would definitely be a possibility, the location is great but is quite pricey, and offers as standard probably a bit more than I would need.

I'm happy to travel up to ~45 mins each way, if you know of a couple more within that?


----------



## JenTaz (31 May 2013)

According to google maps murrayfield stadium to gorebridge will take you about 30 minutes, obviously this depends on how busy the city bypass is, out gorebridge direction there is mount skip, stobs farm, temple farm, thornton livery and oxenfoord, all of which i believe offer a flexi livery option all have a school and pretty decent hacking  theres also morton mains thats a bit closer towards murray field but no idea in regards to livery packages.


----------



## Jnhuk (31 May 2013)

About 15 minutes from the Ski slope junction just off the A702, Whitfield Farm Livery West Linton & Whinnyknowe Dolphinton

Also newish yard at Leadburn but can't remember the name. Then you have loads round Midlothian way....

Also Wester Kinleith (mid and Easter farms also I believe take some liveries) but have no personal experience of them all
http://westerkinleithfarmridingclub.webs.com/livery.htm


----------



## asbo (1 June 2013)

Jnhuk said:



			About 15 minutes from the Ski slope junction just off the A702, Whitfield Farm Livery West Linton & Whinnyknowe Dolphinton

Also newish yard at Leadburn but can't remember the name. Then you have loads round Midlothian way....

Also Wester Kinleith (mid and Easter farms also I believe take some liveries) but have no personal experience of them all
http://westerkinleithfarmridingclub.webs.com/livery.htm

Click to expand...

Blast from the past, thats my website haha, but I am no longer at Westerkinleith, but would tell anyone what a great yard it is. Midkinleith does livery, Easter kinleith sometimes take horses but its a working farm so no facilities.


----------



## Catherineislay (9 June 2013)

Do you know if Midkinleith has and outdoor school? As far as I can tell from their website, it only has a small indoor school which is a shame since it ticks all the other boxes on my list.


----------



## Soozyq (9 June 2013)

I am at Midkinleith, it is split into two yards, one on Blinkbonny Road, Currie which is easy to get to from the Lanark Road if you have to go by bus. The other is at the top of the Kirkgate which is a long steep hill and not nice to walk up especially in the winter. The top yard has a small indoor school its not huge but its great in the winter when hacking is impossible. More than enough space to school, lunge, and a couple of jumps. Its not everyones cup of tea and it can look a bit untidy sometimes (my YO will laugh if he reads this I HOPE!) but I wouldn't go anywhere else. Been there 5 years in October. Hacking is superb!


----------



## Mithras (12 June 2013)

If you are working at Murrayfield you might be better heading west.  

Is Westmuir, between South Queensferry and Winchburgh still going?

Theres SNEC at Broxburn/Ecclesmachen and various other yards around Broxburn, quite small.  

Theres also a yard off the A68 just before you get to Wilkieston, I forget the name but its usually advertised in local tack shops and there is a sign as you drive past it.  Theres several yards in Kirknewton and one at Raw Holdings between there and East Calder and there must surely be a yard or two around Ratho as there are lots of horses out in fields.


----------

